# Photo



## Bwelte01 (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## Bwelte01 (Sep 1, 2007)

Sorry all, please disregard this post, trying to upload photo, having some trouble.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Male Metriaclima estherae  Did I win anything?


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

bulldogg7 said:


> Male Metriaclima estherae  Did I win anything?


 You are correct, not positive its a male though. Unfortunately it only earns you admiration and respect from the OP! That has value though I guess


----------

